# WooHoo for a New Camera!!!



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

Now you all wont have to see any more poor cell-phone photos! Sorry, theres a lot of photos here and a couple non-slippers, I just went in the greenhouse and went crazy with the camera.. enjoy!

Paph. gratrixianum






Paph. haynaldianum fma. album





Paph. Leeanum (spicerianum x insigne)





My friend got a flask of these from a Taiwan vendor a few years ago, it was labelled some kind of barbigerum, not sure which, there seems to be a million varieties of this species now.. this plant seems to be bigger than other barbigerums ive seen..





Paph. hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum.. cant tell to many differences from my var. esquiroleis, except this has a larger flower that is more brownish





Paph. (Peter Pernar x KayDay)..not sure about that second parent, i can barely read the tag.. 





This is an awesome plant that is vigorous, compact and has a great stem, also it somewhat inherits the sequential nature of the cochlopetalum section usually having 3 flowers+, holding 2 open at a time..





Paph. Chiu-Hua Dancer -first bloomer





Paph. Mount Toro-another first bloomer, great petals and 6 flowers on the first one is great..





Paph. (Booths Sand Lady x adductum var. anitum)





Paph. primulinum fma. flavum





some brachys... mostly stuff from nick tannaci here..





Cattleya walkeriana var. semi alba...nice blush in the petals on this first bloomer..


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

Mixed Paph. species... including 2 volonteanum in spike!!:drool:





(Clowesia Rebecca Northern x Mormodes dasselvae)





a sanderianum seedling ive been growing from flask! finally gonna bloom..





greenhouse


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, that was a great investment Pete!!!! A lot of nice pics!!!! Just remember haynald.album, Mount Toro (6 bl. for a 1st bloomer:clap, chiwuanum (I have one in bud ), that beautiful catt walk. bloom, strong sanderiana.... :clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

thanks..
forgot to label that vigorous cochlopetalum hybrid above, it is Paph. (Pinocchio x Cherokee)


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2010)

I see lots of other blooms there Pete!!!! fairrie., all those brachys .... !! (close-ups ??) Jean

btw. that clowesia X mormodes is really a show!!!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 2, 2010)

WOW. Some great stuff there. I think my favourite was the Paph. Booths Sand Lady x adductum var. anitum. Love the dark colour. Can't wait to see the sanderianum in flower. 

The photos were 100 times better than those from the cell phone. 

David


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 2, 2010)

Love your collection and I would like to see that yellow flower at the back on the first picture.

Ramon


----------



## Damas (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a great collection ! I wish I could have as much as space you have, lucky you ! :drool:
Beautifull plants :clap:


----------



## Bolero (Feb 2, 2010)

That is just showing off! Now I'm really jealous, not sure which plant I want you to give me first.......

he he he

Hey Pete I am coming to Oahu and Maui later this year.....can I stop by and pick up some plants? lol


----------



## tenman (Feb 2, 2010)

The catasetum cross is a really neat color. How large are the flowers and where did you get it?


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

Excellent photos!!!! Great that you got yourself a camera!!! The clowesia X mormodes ias stunning but the paphies are great too!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh gosh, what a fabulous collection! :clap: You're going to have half of Slippertalk on your doorstep for a visit in no time. 

Love, love, love the Clowesia - the color is scrumptious.

Great pix - what kind of camera did you pick up?


----------



## callosum (Feb 2, 2010)

great collection


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2010)

Great greenhouse tour!! Wonderful blooms and plants!! You are an awesome orchid grower! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap:
and I thought Ricks was teasing us with all his muti bud pics! FABULOUS! I'll take one of each! The complex - Peter ____ x Kayday is probably correct - I'm pretty sure I saw that on Woodstream's site yesterday.


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comment, any of u are welcome to a tour if your ever in the islands. The clowesia cross is awesome, glad so many of u like it too.. Flowers are about 1.5" across. I got it along with a bunch of others from Jean Monnier as unbloomed seedlings...


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

.. It's a Cannon, 12.1 megapixel


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

tenman said:


> The catasetum cross is a really neat color.


 I agree, first one I've seen with those colors. Thanx for sharing. BTW, how did you post so many photos in one post?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm, let's see. I'll take the Chiu Hua Dancer, the Mt. Toro, and the Clowesii. Oh, and you can throw in the gratrixianum and the hirsuitsianum.

Seriously, what a great growing space you have, Pete, and you are certainly using it well. Congrats on the new camera -- you made a good choice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2010)

Pete my Paph. Chiu-Hua Dancer that I got from you is spiking up nicely too. I love that sandie!!!! Big, strong plant! I'm glad you up graded on the camera. That cell phone just didn't do your flowers justice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 2, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I agree, first one I've seen with those colors. Thanx for sharing. BTW, how did you post so many photos in one post?



Eric, the posting program allows you up to 15 pics per post. I found out when posting the bud thread.


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

ya that sanderianum was tricky. they seems to only grow for part of the year out here, once i figured that out it really took off. the growth to the back that is sort of at an angle is the mature growth, the upright one in the front is the second new growth...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Eric, the posting program allows you up to 15 pics per post. I found out when posting the bud thread.



Oh! I thought it was 10.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 3, 2010)

Crazy indeed! Awesome collection dude!


----------

